# 1993 nissan d21



## Lee k (Jun 19, 2014)

On my 93 Nissan pickup, what it does when the weather OUTSIDE is cold/cool I can drive the truck all day no problems, but when the weather is pretty warm/ hot it starts to run rough, like when giving gas it jerks a little but really jerks when I let off gas, like going down a hill or so, and idle goes up and down when I stop, and it has idle so low it shuts off but it will crank back up. any ideas whats going on?????????


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

have you tried to pull any codes?


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

SPEEDO said:


> have you tried to pull any codes?


+1

Here is the sticky:

http://www.nissanforums.com/hb-truck/140369-how-check-your-ecu-error-codes.html


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I was thinking, is this a 4cyl?? if so check the air temp sensor (underside of air cleaner) the wires had a habbit of breaking at the sensor...


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

SPEEDO said:


> I was thinking, is this a 4cyl?? if so check the air temp sensor (underside of air cleaner) the wires had a habit of breaking at the sensor...


Another good idea, related link on how to fix:

FIX: erratic idle, low speed driveability, possibly more
FIX: erratic idle, low speed driveability, possibly more - Infamous Nissan - Hardbody / Frontier Forums


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

leaking EGR valve....


----------

